# The One Man Journey Begins!



## kinkery (May 10, 2007)

The Journey begins for me. cardio/training. my  Goals are to keep strength up and get shredded. my routine is this.

*Day 1:* Legs, Abs
*Day 2:* Chest/Triceps
*Day 3:* HIIT cardio
*Day 4:* Back/Biceps
*Day 5:* Shoulders
*Day 6:* HIIT Cardio
*Day 7:* Repeat.

Starting Diet At 2600Cals.

Supps: 
Animal Pak
Whey
Lipo-6
Fish Oils
BCAA's
AAC Stack
Caffeine
and maybe add in a duretic eventually.


----------



## kinkery (May 11, 2007)

today was Legs and abs. pretty intense 

Squats (with heel lift, ATG, no lockout):
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12

Lunges:
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8

SLD's:
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8
(legs were shaking like crazy)

Calf Raises(on a block):
95 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 16
(couldnt balence myself  )


Leg Ext.:
45 x 10
45 x 10
(really shaky)

Rope Crunches Supersetted with hanging knee raises:

RC: 50 x 12
KR: BW x 8
RC: 70 x 10
KR: BW x 10
RC: 100 x 10
KR: BW x 12


----------



## katt (May 11, 2007)

nice workout - are you ever giving yourself a complete day off?


----------



## kinkery (May 11, 2007)

katt said:


> nice workout - are you ever giving yourself a complete day off?



thanks, i might take Day 7 off but not sure. just depends how i feel.


----------



## kinkery (May 11, 2007)

Tomorrow = Shoulder/Triceps 

Tomorrows plann 

Seated Military DB Press 3 sets
Cable front raises SuperSetted with Cable Lateral Raises 3 sets
Bentover Rear lateral Raises 3 sets
Skullcrushers 3 sets
Rope Pushdowns 2 sets
Seated Db Overhead extensions 2-3 sets(depends)


----------



## kinkery (May 12, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! it feels like someone ranover my legs  . hella sore  .


----------



## kinkery (May 12, 2007)

Shoulders + Triceps

Seated Db Press"
35x 12
45 x 10
55 x 12

Skullcrushers(w/ oly bar): 
95 x 6 :s
65 x 12
75 x 10
85 x 10

Bentover Lateral raises (hammer grip):
15 x 12
15 x 10
15 x 10

this one kinda bar for seated OH extensions:
50 + w/e the bar weighs x 10
60 + ^^^^^^^^^^^^ x 8

Cable Lateral raises SS w/ Cable Front raises:
10 x 10 for all sets of each (each were 3 sets)


one arm OH extensions(delts were burning during em lol :
15 x 10
20 x 10


end of workout.


----------



## kinkery (May 13, 2007)

today is off day


----------



## goob (May 13, 2007)

Can't wait til you tackle the HIIT cardio. I've been doing it recently...Oh dear lord.......


----------



## kinkery (May 13, 2007)

yeah...not sure if i'll be doing HIIT. might just do sprints outside (which is HIIT in a way but. yeah. prolly do 10 yard sprints with 5-10 sec R.I's.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 13, 2007)

nice glad to see you began a journal


----------



## kinkery (May 13, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> nice glad to see you began a journal



thanks. weight on the exrecises are light/medium. not real intense.


----------



## kinkery (May 14, 2007)

Back +  Traps  

Underhand Bentover Rows:
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8

WG Pullups:
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

Seated V-Handle Cable Rows:
50 x 12
110 x 12
140 x 12
200 x 10

Standing Stiff Arm Pushdowns:
30 x 12
45 x 10
50 x 10

Rack Deads(light) :
135 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 8

Shrugs SS w/ Upright Rows:

S: 135 x 10
UR: 65 x 8
S: 135 x 10
UR: 65 x 8
S: 135 x 10
UR: 65 x 10

Really Needed to up the weight on the shrugs and upright rows.

overall: pretty good workout.


----------



## kinkery (May 15, 2007)

Chest And Biceps  ballin workout-

Incline Press:
135 x 8
185 x 8
160 x 8
155 x 8

Benchpress:
155 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 8 (easy) *strength = up!! *

V-Dips:
BW x 10
BW x 8
BW x 10

Barbell Curls:
65 x 10
85 x 8
85 x 10

Db Curls:
25 x 10
35 x 8
35 x 8

Overall: great workout


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

I see you didnt stick with the workout I helped you with for 2 long.


----------



## kinkery (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> I see you didnt stick with the workout I helped you with for 2 long.



yes i kinda drifted away from it


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Your main goal was size right?


----------



## kinkery (May 15, 2007)

yes it still is. mainly size and strength..


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

This routine is fine for size, but as for strength its not really geared for it. Reps, sets, and ri's help to determine hypertrophy, endurance, or strength. But bodyparts take a long time to really develop strength with. 

Case and point I have a buddy who is a good size guy and he still cant bench 300 nor squat 400 and he is a bit bigger than me and I squat way over that.


----------



## kinkery (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> This routine is fine for size, but as for strength its not really geared for it. Reps, sets, and ri's help to determine hypertrophy, endurance, or strength. But bodyparts take a long time to really develop strength with.
> 
> Case and point I have a buddy who is a good size guy and he still cant bench 300 nor squat 400 and he is a bit bigger than me and I squat way over that.



well so far my bench is going up. did 225 for 8 (easy reps) gonna get a spot on next chest day and gor for 6-8 reps with 235-240. or maybe 225 for 12.

anyway BW is 182._ _ lbs .... not to mention its 10:41pm so it's really 179-180lbs.


----------



## kinkery (May 15, 2007)

Thinking about Low Carbing it tomorrow and add in some light cardio. maybe 30mins of incline walking  prolly low carb it to 100-150g's.


----------



## kinkery (May 16, 2007)

off day  chest and bi's are pretty sore.


----------



## kinkery (May 16, 2007)

just a few vids....






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











....... trey brewer ...






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











best pair of legs... 




YouTube Video


----------



## kinkery (May 16, 2007)

*Few More Motivational Vids For me...*






YouTube Video











238lbs--> 




YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











BAMF! --> 




YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











a fav. -- > 




YouTube Video


----------



## kinkery (May 16, 2007)

"The last three or four reps is what makes the muscle grow. This area of pain divides the champion from someone else who is not a champion. That's what most people lack, having the guts to go on and just say they'll go through the pain no matter what happens."


----------



## Big G (May 16, 2007)

Stupid question... What are SLD's?


----------



## kinkery (May 17, 2007)

Big G said:


> Stupid question... What are SLD's?



stiff leg deadlifts. 


btw today = leg day


----------



## katt (May 17, 2007)

Leg days rock!!


----------



## kinkery (May 17, 2007)

katt said:


> Leg days rock!!



Hell yeah they do


----------



## kinkery (May 17, 2007)

*Leg and Ab Day*

*[ATG Squats ( w/heel lift): *
95 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 8
225 x 8

*Hack Squats:* 135 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 10

*DB Lnges(hate Lunges  ):*
35 x 8
35 x 8
then did 45lb plate in each hand for 3 but the plate was too big and kept hittin the floor and wouldnt lemme do a ful ROM

*SLD's:*
135 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

*Leg Extensions:* 45 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 12
(slow neg and a 3 sec squeeze at the top)

*Rope Crunches:* 50 x 8
70 x 8

*Knee raises:* BW x 8
BW x 8

whipe the sweat and tears from my face and left


----------



## katt (May 17, 2007)

Regular squats plus hack squats.... you're one brave person...

I would not like to be you tomorrow    oh the pain


----------



## kinkery (May 17, 2007)

katt said:


> Regular squats plus hack squats.... you're one brave person...
> 
> I would not like to be you tomorrow    oh the pain



Ha my last leg day i was sore from like 4days  . my legs are already feelin kinda sore. i didnt get to the calf raises  was worn out and was runnin outta time.


----------



## katt (May 17, 2007)

Yeah, I notice you didn't do any of those.... but I wasn't going to ask..some guys are really sensitive about their calves....being so small and all ...

not that your's are small, I wouldn't know.. but, you get the jist of what I'm getting at


----------



## kinkery (May 17, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, I notice you didn't do any of those.... but I wasn't going to ask..some guys are really sensitive about their calves....being so small and all ...
> 
> not that your's are small, I wouldn't know.. but, you get the jist of what I'm getting at



yeah i know what you mean  . i'll throw 3-4 sets of calf raises in another workout


----------



## kinkery (May 17, 2007)

damn just wanted to note: BW is 184.0lbs   was just 182 the other day and 176 last week  . havn't really changed diet calories really.


----------



## MCx2 (May 17, 2007)

kinkery said:


> damn just wanted to note: BW is 184.0lbs   was just 182 the other day and 176 last week  . havn't really changed diet calories really.



That would be the MM that you are taking.


----------



## kinkery (May 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> That would be the MM that you are taking.



i know  . havnt changed anything about diet. been pretty much the same if not less. around 2800 cals aday. strength is going up tho. only been on it for 11 days(plus 4 of thos days were only taking 1 aday, now i'm taking 2/day). so still have 17 more days on it . next gonna kick it up to 3/day. muscles are pretty solid and vascularity is great( for gaining 8lbs(average) ) plus guessing about 1/2-3/5 that is water  retention.


----------



## kinkery (May 18, 2007)

wow its a miracle. wokeup today and legs werent terribly sore but their still sore some. today is shoulders/triceps


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

katt said:


> Regular squats plus hack squats.... you're one brave person...
> 
> I would not like to be you tomorrow    oh the pain



I used to do that in college before I knew what balance was. Not saying your program isnt balanced because I havent looked at it. But in college I would do squats, lunges, hack squats, leg extensions, then leg curls......


----------



## Big G (May 18, 2007)

*Rock? Didja mean "suck"!?*



katt said:


> Leg days rock!!



Aargh! How can you say that!? Leg days kill me. I need to find a way to make them fun. I only do it to get it out of the way. I'm not saying I go at it half-assed. Believe me, I go at it 110%. I did legs today and although I did manage to not throw up I was asked 20 times leaving the gym (hobbling!) "Are you alright!?"

I can barely walk after I do legs. Am I just going overboard or is it that way for everyone?

I read in Arnold's Bodybuilding Encyclopedia that your legs are designed to walk 100miles in a day and therefor need as-heavy-as-you-can-handle weight to the point where one more rep is not just painful but it isn't even possible. i.e. Your legs need to be completely obliterated in order to get them to grow. Is this right, or can I ease off a little bit? My calves are currently 2" bigger than my biceps, but I spent a decade of my childhood riding a unicycle (even the daily 2miles to college was done on a unicycle for a couple of years, and for fun in the evenings I'd play unicycle hockey!).

Any thoughts?

And, Kinkery, I hope you don't mind me popping a quick question into your journal. I only checked your journal out becuase you posted a "Nice Journal" comment when I started my IronMag journal a couple of days ago. Thanks, BTW.


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

Big G said:


> Any thoughts?



Stop reading things Arnold put out there. I am being serious not a smart ass at all. Start reading things from strength and endurance coaches, etc....

You can learn tons from them before you can from a guy who stuck needles in his ass. 

Best of luck.


----------



## katt (May 18, 2007)

that just it!  It's such a large muscle group and it takes everything you have to give it that 110%,, they feel wobbly and weak, and hurt like hell.... that's what rocks...

Or I'm just nuts!


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

Yeah your just nuts.


----------



## kinkery (May 18, 2007)

katt said:


> that just it!  It's such a large muscle group and it takes everything you have to give it that 110%,, they feel wobbly and weak, and hurt like hell.... that's what rocks...
> 
> Or I'm just nuts!



yeah no kidding. i have to walk down 30 steps to get to the weightroom fuck imagine after leg day you have to walk back up 30 steps  . but i'm starting to LOVE leg days.


----------



## kinkery (May 18, 2007)

*Ballin!*

shii.... strength is HELLA going up. going through the roof!  today was shoulders and Triceps!! 

*DB Seated OH Press:*
35 x 10
55 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Hammer Grip Seated OH Press:*
65 x 10
85 x 8
105 x 8

*SkullCrushers!! :*
65 x 8
75 x 8
85 x 8
95 x 12    (last workout i could barely get it for 6, i coulda got about 15 reps on it but stopped at 12   )

*2 handed seated OH extensions:*
55 x 8
75 x 8
then was gonna do 95 for 8-10 but couldnt fit it all on one DB  so i didnt do the set and did 1 set of *cable rope pushdowns:*

65 x 12

then super setted Front raises, lateral raises and  bentover hammer lateral raises. all for 2 sets with 15lbs and 1st set was 8 reps and 2nd set was 10 reps.

 Great Workout  !!


----------



## katt (May 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> That would be the MM that you are taking.




whats MM?....... 

And will I have great gains when I start in a couple weeks???


----------



## kinkery (May 18, 2007)

katt said:


> whats MM?.......
> 
> And will I have great gains when I start in a couple weeks???



Methyl Masterdrol (made by Legal Gear) and its discontinued(sp?) but some sites still have it!! Taylors Nutrition has 1 bottle left!!  . i'm going to order another bottle from where i got mine  .

btw, what are you going to start in a couple weeks?


----------



## katt (May 18, 2007)

kinkery said:


> Methyl Masterdrol (made by Legal Gear) and its discontinued(sp?) but some sites still have it!! Taylors Nutrition has 1 bottle left!!  . i'm going to order another bottle from where i got mine  .
> 
> btw, what are you going to start in a couple weeks?



ummmmm,,,, anavar & primobolan


----------



## kinkery (May 18, 2007)

katt said:


> ummmmm,,,, anavar & primobolan



 dunno nothing about them. so i'd ask someone else  


day: 12 on MM @ 20mg/2 caps and BW is 184.0lbs and strength is going up. still have 16 more days on it  next week gonna kick it up to 3 caps/day..



Note: Order some more milk thistle


----------



## katt (May 18, 2007)

The guy that is helping me said I'd probably gain 6-8 lbs of lbm in an 8 week time period... so that sounds good to me!


----------



## kinkery (May 18, 2007)

nice  ..


anyway.... just placed an order at BB.com = Milk thistle, a pair of strap, and a T-Back Wife Beater (opti max clothes or w/e)


----------



## kinkery (May 18, 2007)

hmmmmm hella bored, triceps and shoulders will prolly be sore tomorrow. i have 2 more shoulders and tricep days on the cycle. i'm gonna try to do skullcrushers with 135 on one of them. (oly bar + 45's) going good...


----------



## kinkery (May 19, 2007)

triceps are kinda sore, so are delts. today is off


----------



## kinkery (May 19, 2007)

hmmm i noticed for exampls on my chest and leg days and etc. i do this for example : 
135 x _
185 x _
then 225 x 8 or so.

then stop. for now on i'm gonna go with 2 warmups sets. then 3-4 working sets at max intensity, instead of doing 225 for 1 measily set, do it for 3-4. same with legs. instead of doing squats the same way i'll warmup then do the same max intesity for 3-4sets.


----------



## kinkery (May 20, 2007)

Well today was back and traps   went liek this and it was EXHAUSTING!!

*WG Lat-Pulldowns for warmup of the workout: *
50 x 12
50 x 12
90 x 10

then after warmup went to the workout 

*Bentover Rows:*
205 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

*WG Pullups (palms facing away and a little more than shoulder width) :*
BW x 8
BW x 6
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 10


*Straight Arm Pullovers:*
45 x 8
45 x 8
(didnt rly like these so went to these- )

*Straight Arm Pushdowns:*
30 x 10
40 x 12

*Underhand Seated Rows ( little wider than shoulder width) :*
90 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10

*HyperExtensions:*
BW x 10
BW + 25 x 10
BW + 25 x 10

*Shrugs SS with Upright Rows*:

S: 135 x 10
UR: 95 x 8
S: 185 x 10
UR: 115 x 8


EXHAUSTED!!! then done


----------



## kinkery (May 21, 2007)

Chest workout. !!! Strength is INSANE!!!!!!

the first like 20mins of my workout i was trring to get CD player to play. well in the end it got smashed  . anyway... to the workout.- !!!

*Incline Press:*
50 x 10
70 x 8
70 x 8

*Flat DB Press:*
85 x 10
105 x 8
115 x 6
(omfg! db press went up from 100 for like 1 rep to 115 for 6  )

*Dips: *
BW x 10

*Barbell Curls:*
65 x 8
85 x 8
115 x 5

*Hamer Curl bar:*
55 x 10
55 x 12

DONE!!!  all i gotta say is strength is up like a mother!


----------



## katt (May 21, 2007)

Nice!  How long are you going to be on the MM??

Workout looks awesome!


----------



## kinkery (May 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice!  How long are you going to be on the MM??
> 
> Workout looks awesome!



Thanks!! I have 2 more weeks left on it  . (been on it for 2 weeks). when my routine starts over ( which will be wednesday) i''m uping it to 30mg's . been at 20mg's. my workouts have been going liek this:

Legs/abs
Shoulders/tri's
off
back/traps
chest/biceps
off
repeat.

so when i get to this repeat day its going up to 30mg's.


----------



## katt (May 21, 2007)

I can't wait to see what your gains are like next week - !


----------



## kinkery (May 21, 2007)

Me either!! ... my goals are:

Squat{ATG}: 285 for 8
DB Press: 130 for 6-8 reps
Bentover Rows: 225-245 for 8-10
Incline DB Press: 100 for 6
Seated DB Military press: 100 for 6
Skullcrushers: 135 for 8

also on the incline stuff today it was dummbells btw, forgot to put that and it was 55, 75,75(same reps tho)  



i'm going to order me another bottle of this stuff  [stock up]


----------



## Raz (May 22, 2007)

Hey nice journal Kenwood, I mean Kinkery lol!


----------



## kinkery (May 22, 2007)

today= off. yardwork


----------



## kinkery (May 22, 2007)

noting: upped it to 30mg's today!


----------



## kinkery (May 22, 2007)

reminder goals:

goal weight: 160-165lbs (weight now is 180-183lbs)
keep strength up
do cardio!! atleast 2x's aweek


----------



## kinkery (May 23, 2007)

well today was suppose to be legs + Abs but i still have that cramp in my left upper leg.  and legs are kinda sore anyway. so today i'm going to do shoulders and triceps. *Skullcrusher *= *<3 *


----------



## kinkery (May 23, 2007)

Todays workout was awesome. keep getting PR's on skullcrushers- anyway to the workout:

*Standing OH BB Press:*
115 x 8
135 x 6

Stopped, pain in my wrist and delts 

*seated DB OH Press:*
55 x 10
75 x 8
75 x 6

*Skullcrushers!!:*
85 x 10
105 x 8
105 x 12
115 x 8


*One-arm seated OH Extensions:*
25 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 10

*Standing Lateral raises:*
25 x 8
25 x 10
25 x 10
(got PR's On these too  )

then supersetted-

*wristcurls:* 25 x 12 x 2 sets
*rev wrist curls:* 25 x 12 x 2 sets


----------



## KEFE (May 23, 2007)

Nice workout man.


----------



## kinkery (May 23, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Nice workout man.



Thanks


----------



## kinkery (May 23, 2007)

tomorrow will be Back and traps


----------



## kinkery (May 23, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y177/latrell1977/fat-bouncer.gif


----------



## kinkery (May 24, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## kinkery (May 24, 2007)

well today was Back and Traps  here we go-----

*Underheand Lat-Pulldowns:*
70 x 12
120 x 12
120 x 10

*Bentover T-bar rows(with V handle and with the oly bar):*
2 plates x 12
3 plates x 8
3 plates + a 25 x 8

*WG Pullups(palmas away and about 1" outside of shoulder width):*
BW x 6
BW x 6
stopped. was doing them on the powerrack chinup place but the bar is shaped like an EZ curl bar and didnt feel right so i took a 45 oly bar and threw it across the top of the rack and did wg pullups on it. {to coninue}:
BW x 6 (felt much better in the lats  )
BW x 8
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x 8
BW x 12

*Bentover Rows:*
1 set : 225 x 6

*Standing Straight Arm Pushdowns:*
40 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 8

*Dummbell Shrugs(db in each hand):* 
75 x 12
85 x 12
105 x 20
 Can you say F*ckin PuMpEd!!!!!! 

Done!


----------



## kinkery (May 24, 2007)

Lats are pretty sore. from changing from that bar on my powercage to a 45 oly bar for wg pullups i got more of a stretch in my lats and it flet like my lat was gonna rip out *dramatic effects*


----------



## kinkery (May 25, 2007)

today is off. in a couple weeks i plan on taking a few days off then switch to and upper/lower routine. you can train like arnold for only soo long without overtraining. and i plan on having more rest days, atleast 3


----------



## kinkery (May 25, 2007)

todays workout was Chest and biceps-

*Benchpress:*
135 x 15
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 6

*Incline Press:*
135 x 8
155 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8

*Fly's:*
55 x 8
35 x 12
45 x 10
45 x 6 db press then right into fly's

*EZ Bar Curls:*
110 x 8
110 x 8
70 x 16

*DB Curls Alternating:*
35 x 8
35 x 8

*end*


----------



## kinkery (May 26, 2007)

off day


----------



## BoytonHeavy (May 28, 2007)

Not bad, keep up the great work!


----------



## Witchblade (May 28, 2007)

You're either full of shit or on 'roids. 

Or both.


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You're either full of shit or on 'roids.
> 
> Or both.


----------



## Raz (May 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You're either full of shit or on 'roids.
> 
> Or both.



That's, Kenwood for you....


----------



## kinkery (May 28, 2007)

yesteday was legs. just did ATG squats w/225 for 3 sets of 8. then did sld's w/135 for 15 then di a few sets of hack squats.

today was shoulders and triceps. went liek this-

Skullcrushers:
65 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 6
95 x 8

Seated DB Miltary press:
35 x 12
55 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10

One arm OH extensions(really slow):

25 x 10 for 3 sets each.

then did lateral raises standing-

25 x 10 for 3 sets.

then did 1 set of front raises for 10 w/25lb db's

then did tricep pushdowns w/straightbar-

55 x 12
105 x 12
155 x 12
form was good and really squeezed tri's at the bottom of each set.

end of workout.


----------



## kinkery (May 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You're either full of shit or on 'roids.
> 
> Or both.



mhhmm


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Witchblade
> You're either full of shit or on 'roids.
> 
> Or both


.

thats kefes personal trainer your talkin about there, or could it be vice versa?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 28, 2007)

kinkery said:


> yeah no kidding. i have to walk down 30 steps to get to the weightroom fuck imagine after leg day you have to walk back up 30 steps  . but i'm starting to LOVE leg days.




lol .. entertaining journal .. 
have you ever tried ruunning those stairs??.. one way to knock that weakness threshold outta ya anyway  .. lol.


----------



## kinkery (May 28, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> lol .. entertaining journal ..
> have you ever tried ruunning those stairs??.. one way to knock that weakness threshold outta ya anyway  .. lol.



i doubt you could run the stairs. their so steep. and each step is like 6"


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 28, 2007)

yah. I was just teasing really because ii remember doing that myself ..but 8 flight sprints.. just to see if I could handle the pain more than anything really..and.. remembering what that was like and how I probbably wouldn't do it so easily atm and plan to recovver and top that level at some stage, it was pretty funny to think of youu in pain like that  .
( shrug). kidding. just stirring really but on the muscluar endurance for strength note .. doesn't matter. nice journal.


----------



## kinkery (May 28, 2007)

haha ok lol. laugh at my pain all you want  . 


well been on this routine for 6weeks. plan on changing it to this next week-

*Monday: Chest/Back*
Incline Press
Benchpress
Dips
WG Pullups 
Bentover Rows
Seated V-Bar Rows

*Tuesday: Legs/Abs*
ATG Squats
SLD's
hack Squats
Leg Curls
Calf Raises
Rope Crunches
Knee Raises

off

*Thursday: Delts/Traps*
Seated DB Press
Behind Neck Press
Lateral Raises
Dumbbell Shrugs

*Friday: Biceps/Triceps*
Barbell Curls
Skullcrushers
DB Curls
One arm OH extensions
Hammer Curls
Tricep Pushdowns

Sat. & Sunday= off

goal- hypertrophy really. 

*R.I's:* 60-80sec.
*Reps:* 6-10
*Sets:* Depending on what exercises. mostly 3 sets w/1-2 warmup sets.
*Tempo:* 2/2/0


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

You'll never make it through 6 weeks. Your programs only last 2-3 weeks tops.


----------



## kinkery (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> You'll never make it through 6 weeks. Your programs only last 2-3 weeks tops.



the one i just did was 6 weeks


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 29, 2007)

Sounds good. diet + liftingweights ( increases) and gains would be cool to watch.. it's a shame you don't post that.


----------



## kinkery (May 29, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Sounds good. diet + liftingweights ( increases) and gains would be cool to watch.. it's a shame you don't post that.



diet is the same ol shit everyday. 

1- shake

workout

2-shake

3- steak/oats

4- tuna/eggwhites/oats

5-skinless chicken breasts

6- 1 cup LF cottage cheese/1 tblsp PB


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 29, 2007)

What's in your shakes?.. and erm.. do you do anything ellse besides protein and oats?


----------



## kinkery (May 29, 2007)

shakes consist of-

whey
1/2 cup oats
banana
1 tblsp pb(post workout)
ice 
1 cup 2% Milk

also throw in veggies and thats it.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 29, 2007)

lol @ oats.. tickles for some reason..

anyway cheers. sounds sturdy.


----------



## kinkery (May 29, 2007)

i get 3-4 cups of oats aday in  . their not cooked either lol. just measure, pour in water and eat


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 29, 2007)

heh. Ii wouldn't regularly do them but classic .


----------



## kinkery (May 29, 2007)

yeah.....




depression= sux!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 29, 2007)

lol.. I think I just missed the entiire context of how that comment actually came to fit in there.. maybe you should make a thread juust about that and just talk mainly about your workout relative stuff here.. See. hrrs of fun!..confused: )


----------



## kinkery (May 29, 2007)

anyway todays workout was just fast. basic back and trap workout-

8 sets of wg pullups

4 sets of bentover rows

3 sets of db shrugs

added in with a few sets of chins..


----------



## kinkery (May 30, 2007)

today i done chest and biceps-

benchpress
135 x10
185 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10

cg bench
205 x 8 x 2sets

Incline Press(thumbless grip, went light)
135 x 10 x 3sets

dips
BW x 10 x 3 sets

Pullovers-
55 x 8 x 3 sets

Barbell curls:
bar(45) x 10
85 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

then did dropsets(took the plates off then kept going):
100 x 8
85 x 8
65 x 8

done-

Arm Measurements:
Right: 17"
Left: 16 1/2"

Forearms:
right: 13 1/2"
left: 13 1/2"


----------



## danny81 (May 30, 2007)

earlier in your journal it siad you use plates for lunges. why dont you use DBs?


----------



## danny81 (May 30, 2007)

WHAT??????? in your shake you put oats, bananas, PB, milk, AND VEGGIES?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## kinkery (May 30, 2007)

danny81 said:


> earlier in your journal it siad you use plates for lunges. why dont you use DBs?



just wanted to try it that way. and yes to the last comment you posted.


----------



## kinkery (May 31, 2007)

nothing today. well i did cardio but for only  13mins. cause calve hurt like hell  .

also started back on Lipo-6 and started taking a Duretic.

also, only having 1 shake aday and thats Pre-Workout. gonna focus more on whole foods. my cals are around 2200-2300 right now. roughly 170g. carbs l 230-240g. protein l and around 50-70g. fats.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 31, 2007)

are you still on mm?


----------



## kinkery (May 31, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> are you still on mm?



is that you? and yes i am


----------



## NordicNacho (May 31, 2007)

no some fag from bb.com

You have High blood pressure?  and your taking a diuretic to controll it?

this is me


----------



## kinkery (May 31, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> no some fag from bb.com
> 
> You have High blood pressure?  cause your taking a Duretic



oh, ok. dont know why u posted the pic tho  . and i dont think i do


----------



## NordicNacho (May 31, 2007)

You should be pounding water all day not taking a diuretic are you trying to fuck up your body on purpose?    You read Superdrol for dummies


----------



## kinkery (May 31, 2007)

lol then  i      guess i should stop taking it  .


----------



## NordicNacho (May 31, 2007)

bump your cals too otherwise their is no purpose in taking the MM. takes cals to make muscle.  Send that shit to me and I'll show you how its done.


----------



## kinkery (May 31, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> bump your cals too otherwise their is no purpose in taking the MM. takes cals to make muscle.  Send that shit to me and I'll show you how its done.



o stfu


----------



## NordicNacho (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Dontstop


----------



## danny81 (May 31, 2007)

dont the shakes taste gross?


----------



## kinkery (May 31, 2007)

danny81 said:


> dont the shakes taste gross?



they dont bother me..... half the shit i eat isnt because if it "tastes" good or not.


----------



## kinkery (May 31, 2007)

well got some good news. going to be moving out in 3months roughly.


----------



## kinkery (Jun 1, 2007)

today was delts and traps

did few sets of rotator cuff stuff then went to workout-

behind neck press:
45 x 10
65 x 10
95 x 10

front military press:
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

Lateral raises:
2 sets x 10 reps

then 2 sets of cable front raises w/ 20lbs

then traps-

barbell shrugs:
135 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 8
315 x 6


----------



## kinkery (Jun 2, 2007)

today was biceps and triceps

close grip bench(hands about 6" apart) with thumbless grip  :
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 10

Barbell curls:
65 x 10
95 x 8
95 x 10
95 x 8

Skullcrushers with ez bar(15lb bar) :
85 x 10
105 x 8
105 x 10
105 x 8

Seated alternatin db curls:
35 x 3 sets x 10 reps

Cable pushdowns w/straight bar:
100 x 10
120 x 10

one arm cable curl(high pulley)
30 x 2 sets x 10 reps

was a good workout. pumped both arms are over 17"
i thought i could go heavier on cg bench but didnt have a spot so didnt.


----------



## Hialeahchico (Jun 2, 2007)

pic of those guns? you mention them like 3 times so just wonderin


----------



## StanUk (Jun 3, 2007)

Do you eat fruit veggies in your diet at all? And i dont see any mention of healthy fats unless ive missed it.

And let me get this straight.. you have Steak with oats?!


----------



## kinkery (Jun 3, 2007)

StanUk said:


> Do you eat fruit veggies in your diet at all? And i dont see any mention of healthy fats unless ive missed it.
> 
> And let me get this straight.. you have Steak with oats?!



yes i have veggies in there. and yes healthy fats- olive oil, nuts, and etc. and yes steak with oats 


today= off


----------



## kinkery (Jun 3, 2007)

Back Today-

One-Arm rows-
35 x 12
55 x 12
55 x 12
105 x 10

Bentover DB Rows:
55 x 10
55 x 10
65 x 8

WG Pullups:
BW x 8 x 4 sets (slow and squeezed lats at the top)

Few sets of lat-pulldowns:
70 x 2 sets x 10 reps

Rack Deadlifts for back(leaned back and squeezed back hard at the top):
225 x 10
315 x 8
315 x 8
385 x 8

done-


----------



## kinkery (Jun 4, 2007)

Chest today- thumbless grip on incline and flat-

Incline press:
135 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 6

Flat-
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 4 

V-Dips-
BW x 8 x 4 sets

then 3 sets of cable crossovers


----------

